# Cycling in Anderson Valley?



## kcowling (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am planning a weekend trip up to Anderson Valley to go wine tasting with my girlfriend.
Ideally I'd like to bring our bikes and ride from winery to winery along highway 128.

While I have no reservations about the roads up there (or anywhere for that matter), 
my girlfriend is not a roadie and does not enjoy biking when there are minimal shoulders and cars speeding by.

Has anyone been riding up there before? Is it safe for a beginner? 
Will she be cursing at me the entire time? Will it continue to be safe after the fourth or fifth winery? :blush2: 

Thanks!

-Keith


----------



## smt42 (Apr 17, 2009)

128 will have girlfriend upset.


----------



## lococarnitas (Sep 10, 2009)

I live up here and there are parts of 128 that are great and some that are not. West Drycreek to Canyon to 128 to Jimtown then into Healdsburg is a great route. Warning: If its a nice day on a weekend after 2:00 beware of tourist that have been wine tasting... seriously.


----------

